# Evangelical Reformed Council on Academics



## larryjf (Sep 10, 2008)

Something that i started getting involved with...
Evangelical Reformed Council on Academics


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 10, 2008)

larryjf said:


> Something that i started getting involved with...
> Evangelical Reformed Council on Academics



quite a range of "adherence" to Reformed theology in that list, Larry


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 10, 2008)

We didn't make the list!


----------



## larryjf (Sep 10, 2008)

R. Scott Clark said:


> We didn't make the list!



Thanks for noticing the oversight....consider it fixed.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 10, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> > Something that i started getting involved with...
> ...



All are welcome to make input as to what schools should be on or off the list through the "contact us" link.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 10, 2008)

Is this venture a good idea...to have kind of a clearing house for good Reformed schools...or should it be scrapped?

In what ways could it be made better if it is a good idea?


----------

